# H&K / FP6.....HELP!!!!



## Casca (Mar 31, 2006)

I'm reposting this because of no reply the last one.
Can anyone tell me where to find a tactical stock for a H&K FP6 Shotgun.
Any help will be greatly appriciated.Thank You Very Much


----------

